# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Facharzt-weiterbildung

## zahnfee22

hallo 
ich habe mich schon ein wenig in den foren umgeschaut und wei dass das thema facharzt und co schon fters zur debatte stand, wollte mich aber hier nun trotzdem mal genauer erkundigen wie das mit der facharztweiterbildung z.b. oralchirurgie so abluft: wo bewirbt man sich und wie lang dauert die ausbildung und was passiert da genau??
wr super wenn sich einer von euch erbarmen wrde und mich aufklrt
 :hmmm...: 
vielen dank im voraus

----------


## hennessy

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum von MEDI-LEARN. 
einen ersten berblick kannst Du hier bekommen:

http://www.portal-der-zahnmedizin.de...alchirurg.html 

Ansonsten gibt es die Weiterbildungsordnungen der einzelnen Lnder-Zahnrztekammern, die Einzelheiten darlegen und regeln.

Viele Gre
hennessy

----------

